# sites, parking and stop overs



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Found this site on the internet:

http://home.arcor.de/telbus/womo-sp/ReadMe-1st_engl.html

Gives al the co-ordinates, may be useful.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter. very good site, could be very useful.
Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Parking*

Looks very interesting ! Just bet you cant find one when you want it!


----------

